# Worried



## fishlover2000 (Feb 27, 2011)

Ok it's been like 2 monthss and my fish I tying really big and she hasn't has any babies yet! She I just getting bigger!? What the heck is going on????!!! Wierd right! What's going on!!??


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

What kind of fish? Have you got a male and a female in there, or just a female, or what? Sometimes females get egg bound (get blocked up with just unfertilized eggs, hopefully that isn't the case) I just don't know enough about your situation.


----------



## fishlover2000 (Feb 27, 2011)

I have a Molly fish. She and another female are together with 2 males. She might be blocked up cause he never did do the thing he did again to her!? I only have mollies. If he doesnt flirtilze the eggs what will happen!? And will shelver drop the eggs??!!!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Are you sure the fish is pregnant? I have a female Dalmation Molly that is huge - nearly 3" - that always looks prego, but isn't. Mollies can be difficult to tell if they are pregnant, especially the black ones.


----------



## fishlover2000 (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes Because the male keeps on putting his thing up her! It's hard she is about 1 half inches hear I'll post a pic. Go to my albums she is gold


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

The male has a gonopodium, that is what you are calling a "thing", it is a modified fin and it is what delivers the sperm. It may or may not have fertilized her eggs It is still kind of hard to tell because we can't see her side very clearly in the photos.


----------



## fishlover2000 (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes she is though what will happen if her eggs don't get friliZed yes my male is doing it to another male


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I think mollies will hold off having babies until the conditions are right, so a molly not having any babies for a long time in a fairly new tank doesn't sound unusual to me. If she has gotten much bigger recently it's possible she will have babies soon.


----------



## fishlover2000 (Feb 27, 2011)

Ok th


----------



## fishlover2000 (Feb 27, 2011)

Ok thanks sooo much! Yes she has gotten bigger it looks like she is getting really brown by her belly is that signs also like bumps or eyelike by belly??


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

It would really help if you could get a picture showing her side so we could see the kind of silvery area where her internal organs are and the area where her gravid spot should be so we can see the condition of her gravid spot and the contours of her side & see what you mean by "getting brown".


----------



## fishlover2000 (Feb 27, 2011)

Ok I don't know how to post pictures right under this comet how do u sorry!?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

fishlover2000 said:


> Ok I don't know how to post pictures right under this comet how do u sorry!?


Doesn't matter, we can go to your gallery if we need to. It needs to be a profile shot and fairly close.


----------



## fishlover2000 (Feb 27, 2011)

But how do u donload pictures


----------

